# 1990 chevy 2500 heater problems



## Grass_n_Trees (Sep 8, 2008)

I have no heat on the defrost/window and no heat on the floor, the entire dash gets warm/hot. I know it's the flap door inside but can anyone help with what I need to do to get to this problem and fix it. can't stand another year of frozen feet in the truck.

-dean


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Sounds like your "blend door" is frozen. Some of these unit work off vac. it might be that.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

It's usually due to a broken actuator lever on the lower blend motor. Luckily it's one thats easy to access. 

Get under the dash and look just above and to the right of the throttle pedal and you'll see both the actuator and the little lever that's between it and the internal blend door. Usually the clip simply breaks and the lever falls off and needs nothing more than a wire tie to restore operation. But sometimes the lever itself breaks and needs replaced. Still easy to fix though, just takes a trip tot he dealer to get a replacement lever.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

B&B 
is better at this than me . knowing that, I just want to say. 


On mine the heater core is held up by one clip. this clip broke than i had the same thing .(it stopped the air flow.) on the passager side above your feet beside the fan is where the heater core is . I made a new clip out of steel i had . it works great .


----------



## Grass_n_Trees (Sep 8, 2008)

*.....*

Thanks lads!

Now I know what I'm looking for a little better.. cheers


----------

